# Lye Water Container



## yoenoess (May 22, 2011)

this is classic question. 

im planning to make lye water so next time i dont have to wait my lye to cool down
im gonna mix 50:50 NaOH : Water using stainless steel 
for example 100 grams NaOH and 100 grams Water 

my question is 
what kind container is save enough to storege those lye water


i've googled and found out some peoples using rubbermaid, old coffee plastik bottle, even glass bottle


----------



## judymoody (May 22, 2011)

Don't use glass. The lye can etch the glass over time and it can shatter, even pyrex.

A rubbermaid or sterilite plastic pitcher works well.  Old plastic soda pop bottles are not a good idea.  I think it has to be a certain kind of heavy duty plastic.

Or you could use stainless steel.


----------



## Rob K (May 22, 2011)

The lye solution will hit 200F during mixing, so if you use plastic containers make sure they are ok for this temperature. Generally this means polypropylene only.  I use Naglene bottles for mixing - not sure what Rubbermaid or Sterilite containers are made from.  HDPE or LDPE are ok for storage though, once the solution cools down.


----------



## IrishLass (May 22, 2011)

This is from my soaping notes as to which containers are best for storing lye solution in:

The top 3 plastics for lye solution are:

1. PTFE (polytetrafluoroethylene). PTFE is cost prohibitive for most soapers, but is used in labs for long term storage of highly corrosive materials. 

2. Polypropylene (#5), since it's resistant to alkali and can withstand boiling water, plus it goes into dishwasher without problems.

3. HDPE (#2), can only be used up to 190 F, so it's not good for _mixing_ the lye solution, but it is excellent for _storing_ cooled lye solution. (I store mine in HDPE with excellent results- an All brand detergent bottle with a drip-free pour spout and a tight-fitting lid)

4. After those aforementioned, you then have LDPE (#4) (150F) and PVC (#3) (140F). Not good for mixing, but like Rob K said, it's okay for storing cooled solution.  

Stay completely away from these plastics:

Polycarbonate (the crystal clear Rubbermaid containers), nylon (polyamide) or polystyrene plastics,  PETE (#1), Polystyrene (PS, #6), ABS (acrylonitrile butadiene styrene) They are not heat or alkali resistant.

Acrylics are ok for _very short term_ exposure, but not for repeated use or long term storage.

Glass is not good for the reasons Justmoody posted, even tempered glass. Using glass with lye solution is like playing Russian Roulette. You may get by okay with it for awhile, but its just a matter of time before the lye solution breaks it down by etching it bit by bit until one day- "KABLOOIE!" Not good.

Stainless steel is actually perfect if you can find a tight fitting stainless container.


HTH!
IrishLass


----------



## Bukawww (May 23, 2011)

I use a 'Snuggle' softener bottle to store the lye but a juice picher to mix the lye.

I will tell you though, you will still have to wait for your lye to cool if you are planning on premixing a 50% lye solution - as soon as you add additional liquid, it heats back up again.  I still find the less times I have to deal with the static-y lye pellets, the better for me and the more secure I feel about soaping often.

IrishLass, can you give my thread a peek and tell me if my issue has anything to do with old lye?  Its the 50% lye solution 'gone bad' thread - it'd be awesome to get some input on that to those that have been premixing their lye longer than I have.


----------



## yoenoess (May 23, 2011)

Judymoody
Rob K
IrishLass
Bukawww

thank you for information


----------

